# Ruger No.1



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

So I have always lusted for one and scraped up enough to start looking. Have heard they can be hit or miss as far as accuracy. Also heard larger calibers seem to be more accurate. Don't know if any of that is true. Looking for one in a varmit caliber and found a few. Here's the list:
1. .22-250
2. .220 swift
3. .204 ruger
4. .26 Nosler
5. .25-06

Looking for any opinions good or bad. No holes barred, have at it!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Cool rifle. That said, I would NEVER buy one unless I knew the person selling it. NO ONE sells an accurate rifle... especially a fickle No. 1... Everything you have heard about them is true - some are good guns, most require a LOT of work to be passable.

Everyone that I know that owns one has had to tinker with loads, shims, triggers, dremels and every other possible accuracy gremlin out there.

Remember - NO ONE sells an accurate rifle... :wink:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I had one in 6mm R.E.M. Years ago! An absolute tack driver. In a fit of madness I was persuaded to sell it! Dumb.....
Having said that, I have a handloading friend with one (for sale) in .220 Swift. He says he's tried every load and accuracy trick known to man or beast and he simply can't get it under a few inches MOA. And he's a talented handloader/ shooter, so I question if anyone else might do much better. Still, some of them shoot really well, like my 6mm. Damn...wish I had it back!
He has or at least had it for sale and he is 100+% totally honest, so he'd definitely fully inform you about it. Dunno what scope he has on it...he's tried several and rings combos


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Has he tried glass bedding forearm or the hicks accurizer? Have heard either can make a substantial difference. Also not putting undo pressure on forearm when shooting via handhold or bipod. Not questioning his expertise as it sounds he is far above my abilities.(that's not to hard to accomplish though.


----------

